# Good Books



## Jeffriesw (Sep 24, 2010)

I thought I would move this thread over here and start it again.

Whatcha been readin?


----------



## gtparts (Sep 24, 2010)

Betrayed by Stan Telchin (just finished)

Praying for Your Family: An Eternal Legacy by Sammy Tippet

REASONS  Skeptics Should Consider Christianity by Josh McDowell & Don Stewart (just finished)

and I am about to start  Elijah by Charles R. Swindoll


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 24, 2010)

I seldom read any books other the the Bible.
It isn't that I don't believe it's a good idea.  I actually miss being able to read other books.
I love to read Max Lucado books.  I one point as soon as a new one came out I read it.
I've never much been into reading books that deal with doctrinal issues.  I feel much more comfortable getting my doctrinal information directly from the source.
I spend approx 5 hours a day in God's word... I just don't have a lot of extra time to read other things.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re:*

Told you this on the other thread.

Blood Covenant - Michael Franzese (former Mob boss for Jesus)

Also:
The Pursuit of Holiness - Jerry Bridges

And for heavy subject matter:
The Spiritual Man - Watchman Nee


----------



## gtparts (Sep 25, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I seldom read any books other the the Bible.
> It isn't that I don't believe it's a good idea.  I actually miss being able to read other books.
> I love to read Max Lucado books.  I one point as soon as a new one came out I read it.
> I've never much been into reading books that deal with doctrinal issues.  I feel much more comfortable getting my doctrinal information directly from the source.
> I spend approx 5 hours a day in God's word... I just don't have a lot of extra time to read other things.



I would agree with your perspective on doctrine. My reading of Christ-oriented books is to better grasp contemporary application of what the Bible teaches and the insight to be gained from the testimonies of others. Not being a formal theology student, reading affords me the opportunity to learn at my own pace, the things that God prompts me to investigates.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 17, 2012)

The Shepherd and His Sheep by: William Avery Rogers

It's hard to find, but I can get them...anyone want one, and promises to read it, I will buy it for you, and send to address you give me.


----------



## Palmetto (May 18, 2012)

I liked The Shack


----------



## ross the deer slayer (May 18, 2012)

Crazy Love by Francis Chan and The Bible are the only books i've truly enjoyed reading..and Lone Survivor by Marcus Luttrel but i've hardly started. Crazy Love really explains how to live for God and how Great His Love is for us and how our love should be for Him. I just finished it today..great book guys.


----------



## thedeacon (May 19, 2012)

I read at least one book a week a lot of times more, the older I get the more I have to read a book two times to get very much out of it. I love it when people make me think.

I loved the Shack. I don't recommend it unless a person is a strong Christian.

AFRAID GOD WORKS, AFRAID HE DOESN'T by Terry Rush.
I met Terry many years ago and was moved by his heart of understanding and his love for God. Great book on VICTORIOUS FAITH.

ALL I EVER REALLY NEEDED TO KNOW I LEARNED ON THE FARM.
by; Thomas H. Holland. Great book if you are a country person over the age of 50, lot of referances about things a younger cityfied person probably wouldn't understand.

GOD'S PSYCHIATRY by; Charles L. Allen Greatest book I have ever read, scusing the word of God. This book covers, the Twenty-third Psalm, The Ten Commandments, The Lords Prayer, The beatitudes. It is an easy read and can easily be read in a short time but I don't recommend reading it that fast. I read it at least two or three times a year.

God bless and thanks for this Post.


----------



## jmharris23 (May 28, 2012)

I am reading two books right now

1. The Unwavering Resolve of Jonathan Edwards

2. The Gospel Focus of Charles Spurgeon


----------



## hobbs27 (May 28, 2012)

jmharris23 said:


> I am reading two books right now
> 
> 1. The Unwavering Resolve of Jonathan Edwards
> 
> 2. The Gospel Focus of Charles Spurgeon




Love Charles Spurgeon.


----------



## gemcgrew (May 29, 2012)

"The Author of Sin" by Vincent Cheung. It is available in pdf as well.

http://www.vincentcheung.com/books/authorsin.pdf


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jun 6, 2012)

jmharris23 said:


> I am reading two books right now
> 
> 1. The Unwavering Resolve of Jonathan Edwards
> 
> 2. The Gospel Focus of Charles Spurgeon





Great Books!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm about to finish Mere Christianity by C. S. Lewis. Yep, hadn't read it until this year.

Next on the docket..
Families Where Grace Is in Place  by Jeff Vanvonderen


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm reading Grace Walk for a "Christ As Life" conference this weekend.
Excellet so far, 1/2 way completed.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 14, 2012)

"Dam Break in Georgia"  It's about the flooding of Toccoa Falls College. It shows the faith in God wasn't lost even with all the devastation and death they had to deal with. Filled with lots of good testimony as individuals tell what happened to them during the flood.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 15, 2012)

This book has been a real blessing for me, I am on my second round through it in the last year or so.

Believing God: Twelve Biblical Promises Christians Struggle to Accept 
by Dr. R.C. Sproul Jr. 

http://www.ligonier.org/store/belie...S+Only+-+Biz&gclid=CLCC-p2B6rECFUff4AodkjYAAQ


----------

